# Die Tribute von Panem /The Hunger Games Foren-RPG



## StarBlight (25. September 2011)

Ich arbeite zurzeit an einem Foren RPG in der Panem Welt.
Die Tribute von Panem ist eine Bücher-Reihe:


> Die Tribute von Panem spielt in einer nicht näher definierten Zukunft, nachdem Nordamerika durch Naturkatastrophen und den Einfluss des Menschen größtenteils zerstört wurde. Aus den Trümmern entstand das Land Panem, welches ursprünglich aus dem regierenden reichen Kapitol und 13 umliegenden ärmeren Distrikten bestand. Schließlich kam es wegen der immer größeren Ausbeutung der Menschen zu einem Aufstand der Distriktbewohner gegen das Kapitol. Die Bemühungen der Bewohner schlugen jedoch fehl, es kam zu einem Krieg des Kapitols gegen die Distrikte und Distrikt 13 wurde vollständig zerstört. Als Mahnung für die folgenden Generationen führte die Regierung die sogenannten Hungerspiele ein, um die Distrikte daran zu erinnern, dass sie der Macht der Regierung schutzlos ausgeliefert sind.



Im Foren-RPG wird man einen Tribut, einen Teilnehmer der Hungerspiele, spielen. In einer Arena kämpft man dabei gegen 23 andere Tribute.
Aus jedem Distrikt (1-12) werden jeweils ein männlicher und ein weiblicher Tribut im Alter von 12-18 ausgewählt. Sieger wird der, der als Einziger überlebt.
Da das Ganze kein Kaffeeklatsch ist, sollte man schon damit umgehen können, dass es etwas brutaler werden kann.

Das Spiel würde in einem externen Forum stattfinden,welches extra für das Spiel eingerichtet wurde, um Anonymität zu bieten und wegen der komplexen Struktur.
Werde bald mehr Informationen posten.

Hier ist der Link zum Spielforum. Da kann man sich schonmal ein wenig umsehen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zurzeit sieht das ganze eventuell etwas unübersichtlich aus, aber während dem Spiel ist nicht jedes Forum für jeden Spieler zugänglich. 

Wenn ihr Interesse habt, lasst es mich wissen.
Wird auf jeden Fall spassig


----------



## Benon (10. Oktober 2012)

> SQL ERROR mysqli
> 
> Access denied for user 'web1414'@'localhost' to database 'usr_web1414_3' 1044
> 
> An sql error occurred while fetching this page. Please contact an administrator if this problem persists.



Da funktioniert irgendwas nicht


----------



## ego1899 (10. Oktober 2012)

Mal ne Frage, wie genau funktioniert denn ein Foren-RPG? ^^


----------



## SonicTank (18. November 2012)

@StarBlight

Geht es da noch weiter? Die Website liefert nur einen Fehler, schade.


----------



## schneemaus (25. November 2012)

Hab das leider erst jetzt gesehen durch meinen Klinikaufenthalt - gibt's das noch? Oder hat sich das im Sand verlaufen?


----------

